# Rumble Bridge How-To



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I had someone ask about how I made our "Rumble Bridge" so I thought I'd throw together a quick "how-to".




If you have any questions or comments, I'd love to hear from you! Contact info is below. 
BTW... I finally got around to starting a channel on YouTube just for CreepyCreations stuff, so I'll be putting more content up as I have time.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_<rubs chin>_ Oh, that is a very good idea... Thanks for the how-to


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

You're welcome, Terra! I even threw in our new animated logo. LOL
Hopefully it gives you a good idea of what's involved. I built it a while ago, so never documented the build.
Going forward, of course, I'll document EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW...I was just watching the bridge video a few days ago and commented on it that I would love to see a how to video and BAM...you did one. Thank you so much. That really helps me out. I can't wait to build a bridge now!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Just don't burn any... LOL


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial! Especially with all of the animated schematics.

Thanks!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks. I was having a little too much fun with the 3D graphics there.  I was trying to make up for the fact that I didn't have any original pics of the build.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Great tutorial! I am definitely saving this thread. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

You're welcome, Halloween Lady! Glad it's useful.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love your creation, and the video. I watched your other video too, on FB and it helped clarify how the motor attaches. Great idea and thanks for sharing. I am building a rickety bridge this year and may incorporate shaking as well, now that I have seen this.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This is great even just for the bridge part! I was thinking about building a bridge to get my ToTs over the curb of my driveway (someone was NOT thinking when they made this driveway) into my yard and this is so simple!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

The bridge part was pretty simple, yes. It took a fair bit of experimentation to get the vibrating portion just right. The biggest problem is the weight of the bridge. With people on it, it weighs in at 200-300 pounds. It's probably at least 40-50 pounds by itself as it is! That's when I came up with the idea of the rubber ball halves on the bottom. It lets the whole thing kind of slide around on top of the rubber, without it being completely free to move where ever it wants, so it stays put.

One thing you can do, which is why I suggest using large bolts for the supports, is remove the railings for storage, then flip the bridge on its side. We had intended to do that, but discovered that we could take advantage of the flat space on the bridge for storing other larger scares, so we stack stuff now.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I am very scared to try and build just about anything because I dont think I can wrap my head around electronic projects. But there is so much I wish I could do. Your video really was great. It makes me think that I might want to try something like that. A bridge would be fun. Also, I like the video with the horn underneath. Thank you.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Wifeofrankie: Thank you. The horn was a delightful addition we threw in a year after we built the bridge. We have since relocated the horn to "Dropper", the skeleton the plunges out of the ceiling just after you cross the bridge. Regardless... don't be afraid to build anything!  I have to admit, 8 years ago when my son had the brilliant idea to build a robot skeleton (now affectionately called "Mr. Bones"), I had no clue what I was doing. Ok, I had some general ideas and concepts in my head, but the actual execution turned out to be WAAAAY more challenging that I ever would have imagined. Would I do it again? In a heartbeat!!! I learned sooo much! And, I brought the forward into many of our future builds. And even now, we go back and add/tweak things on existing builds, as we learn more things. My advice.... start simple (OK... I didn't take my own advice! LOL). The bridge is relatively simple. Worse case, you have nice supply of firewood for the winter!


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

So....add another possible project to the list! I could maybe place this on one of my corn maze paths as one of the scares - I know everyone will stop and think about it before going over, but have no choice. Then we could "get them" right after. Hehe. Maybe if we hinge the sides and ends it would be easier to store and move. Thanks!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

The ends would be simple to put a hinge on. I would be careful about the sides, though. It they are too easy to push over... somebody will! I bolted them on so I have something strong to lift it up by. But definitely worth looking into! Good idea.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I so love this bridge.

I do have a few questions though. 
1) where did you purchase your motor, or any recommendations for a similar motor? (i.e. what amperage/voltage, what RPMs) 
2) What power supply would you recommend for the motor? (I.e. voltage and amperage)
3) Did you mount the motor so the shaft is facing upwards or downwards?
4) Do you want the fishing weight to dangle a bit, or did you attach it fairly close to the end of the bracket attached to the shaft?
5) What kind of rubber balls did you use? what were their aprox. size? were they solid or hallow?
6) Would it be best to sit the bridge on a hard surface? The area I want to put it is just a grassy lawn. Should I get some 12"x12" or 16" x 16" pavers to set the posts on?

Sorry for all the questions. I can figure out most of it from watching your video. I just want to make sure I do it right. Thanks for any and all help and info.


----------

